# Big common..



## tradhunter98 (May 8, 2014)

Shot this 30+ common last night


----------



## WhackemWilly (May 8, 2014)

Man the picture I saw earlier did not do this fish justice.. That is a hoss


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 13, 2014)

Heck of a fish man!! What lake do you shoot?


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

Bowfishin I shoot the savanna river lakes.


----------

